# Roundtable meet up?



## Learney (Apr 19, 2006)

Have there ever been any events when members of UKM have all got together somewhere. Like a central location gym etc? Be interesting to perhaps get a round table of perhaps Mods and a few members to answer questions or put together some presentations on topics?

I'd certainly be keen. Maybe somewhere decent to train, big chat/discussion/banter and a feed?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Although i have met plenty of people here. I imagine a UKM event would end up being a no go as people like to be anonymous on here.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I like it, do it live with a thread on here where members can throw the odd question or input in.


----------



## Learney (Apr 19, 2006)

Sambuca said:


> Although i have met plenty of people here. I imagine a UKM event would end up being a no go as people like to be anonymous on here.


Yeah lots of missing heads lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Learney said:


> Yeah lots of missing heads lol


haha

id go!


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

I had a mini meet up with @Gab and @jon-kent when jon fought in London a couple of month ago... probably end up going to the next one as well :thumb:


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Learney said:


> Yeah lots of missing heads lol


Yea @Sambuca where is your head?! :tongue: Not that I can say sh!t haha


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Yea @Sambuca where is your head?! :tongue: Not that I can say sh!t haha


ha its that big i couldnt fit it in shot mate


----------



## Learney (Apr 19, 2006)

Sambuca said:


> ha its that big i couldnt fit it in shot mate


You know when you see something all the time but never acknowledge it.......lots of blanked out faces and missing heads. Is everyone just really facially challenged or trying the stealth approach.....lol


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Learney said:


> You know when you see something all the time but never acknowledge it.......lots of blanked out faces and missing heads. Is everyone just really facially challenged or trying the stealth approach.....lol


I'll be honest I am just an ugly cvnt lol


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Learney said:


> You know when you see something all the time but never acknowledge it.......lots of blanked out faces and missing heads. Is everyone just really facially challenged or trying the stealth approach.....lol


i'm not too bothered, I just blanked out my face coz everyone else has


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Learney said:


> You know when you see something all the time but never acknowledge it.......lots of blanked out faces and missing heads. Is everyone just really facially challenged or trying the stealth approach.....lol


due to the popularity and traffic this site gets which is insane i guess people do not want friends/family/work colleagues etc finding out about the gear usage etc.

if u were running something id come and listen though good to pick an experts brain ^^ sure clarkyboy would get his ugly mug down too haha


----------



## Learney (Apr 19, 2006)

UKM get together........


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> due to the popularity and traffic this site gets which is insane i guess people do not want friends/family/work colleagues etc finding out about the gear usage etc.
> 
> if u were running something id come and listen though good to pick an experts brain ^^ sure clarkyboy would get his ugly mug down too haha


Phil has pleeeenty of seminars planned. You should go to one of them, Sam.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

I'd rather boil my head than waste a night meeting up with you bunch of grunts :lol:


----------



## Learney (Apr 19, 2006)

2004mark said:


> I'd rather boil my head than waste a night meeting up with you bunch of grunts :lol:


Your head and many other may well have already been boiled as we have no reference point.....


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Learney said:


> Have there ever been any events when members of UKM have all got together somewhere. Like a central location gym etc? Be interesting to perhaps get a round table of perhaps Mods and a few members to answer questions or put together some presentations on topics?
> 
> I'd certainly be keen. Maybe somewhere decent to train, big chat/discussion/banter and a feed?


Come to Durham. I'll buy you lunch.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Learney said:


> You know when you see something all the time but never acknowledge it.......lots of blanked out faces and missing heads. Is everyone just really facially challenged or trying the stealth approach.....lol


 @Sambuca is definitely facially challenged but the rest of us as you can see are gifted in that respect :beer:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Mingster said:


> Come to Durham. I'll buy you lunch.


Ming, you're just a genuinely nice guy aren't you?


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

Learney said:


> Have there ever been any events when members of UKM have all got together somewhere. Like a central location gym etc? Be interesting to perhaps get a round table of perhaps Mods and a few members to answer questions or put together some presentations on topics?
> 
> I'd certainly be keen. Maybe somewhere decent to train, big chat/discussion/banter and a feed?


and a feed? id hate to see the bill after mind haha


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

bigforbday said:


> and a feed? id hate to see the bill after mind haha


Also, I would not want to be working in a kitchen serving a herd of body builders all at once!!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Ming, you're just a genuinely nice guy aren't you?


 

Some would disagree strongly lol. But very kind of you to say so, cheers

Treat others as you would wish to be treated yourself is my motto. But if they deserve the opposite then they can have that too.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Mingster said:


> Some would disagree strongly lol. But very kind of you to say so, cheers
> 
> Treat others as you would wish to be treated yourself is my motto. But if they deserve the opposite then they can have that too.


I see things very much the same!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Mighty Sparrow said:


> Also, I would not want to be working in a kitchen serving a herd of body builders all at once!!


I would out-eat all of u!


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

I vote nando's!

Mmmmmmmmm chicken.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> I would out-eat all of u!


i smell a challenge


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> I vote nando's!
> 
> Mmmmmmmmm chicken.


ive never actually been to nandos before im ashamed to say :rolleye:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

A load of us went to London when @winger visited the UK (@Hackskii 's twin).

It was interesting..... :lol:

Not that many of the folk are still here though?

@Beklet was there - think there were about 20 of us? Most don't post now though.

There used to be about 10-15 scottish members and we're all good mates and get together now and then but they've all gone now too.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Zara-Leoni said:


> A load of us went to London when @winger visited the UK (@Hackskii 's twin).
> 
> It was interesting..... :lol:
> 
> ...


Aye we also had a meet up at the show in Portsmouth. ..I drove past that fvcking hotel last week ffs!! :lol: @Tinytom got us a block of seating together....was also a meet before that at ukbff finals.in Notts and a smaller one at the Hercules one year...


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Beklet said:


> Aye we also had a meet up at the show in Portsmouth. ..*I drove past that fvcking hotel last week ffs!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How the hell did you find it???? :lol:


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

bigforbday said:


> ive never actually been to nandos before im ashamed to say :rolleye:


Don't be. It's sh1t


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Don't be. It's sh1t


all ive heard is good about it, but tbf its never tickled me pickle enough for me to go lol and the prices are dear i heard, i could buy food for a few days for the amount


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

bigforbday said:


> all ive heard is good about it, but tbf its never tickled me pickle enough for me to go lol and the prices are dear i heard, i could buy food for a few days for the amount


The portions are small and it's expensive. I think I may have a warped opinion on it though, one of my first girlfriends told me she didn't want to see me anymore whilst we were eating there. That's the one and only times I've been!

:crying:


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> The portions are small and it's expensive. I think I may have a warped opinion on it though, one of my first girlfriends told me she didn't want to see me anymore whilst we were eating there. That's the one and only times I've been!
> 
> :crying:


hope you left and stuck her with the bill :lol:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> The portions are small and it's expensive. I think I may have a warped opinion on it though, one of my first girlfriends told me she didn't want to see me anymore whilst we were eating there. That's the one and only times I've been!
> 
> :crying:


Awwww pain


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

bigforbday said:


> ive never actually been to nandos before im ashamed to say :rolleye:


I've been once I didn't like it, they don't have BBQ sauce and when they said they don't serve the chocolate cake warm that was it I was fùcking outta there like.


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

tamara said:


> I've been once I didn't like it, they don't have BBQ sauce and when they said they don't serve the chocolate cake warm that was it I was fùcking outta there like.


no bbq sauce!? pff no go for me


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

There is always plenty of sauce (source) elsewhere :lol:


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

bigforbday said:


> no bbq sauce!? pff no go for me


It's all peri peri sauce which is afterburn in your mouth I didn't like it. Gimmie harvester rack or ribs and warm chocolate cake with ice cream for afters.

There's a place by me it's called pitch side diner they do man vs food there, even the regular meals are huuuge!


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Awwww pain


Lol not really. She was a d1ckhead anyway tbh


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

tamara said:


> It's all peri peri sauce which is afterburn in your mouth I didn't like it. Gimmie harvester rack or ribs and warm chocolate cake with ice cream for afters.
> 
> There's a place by me it's called pitch side diner they do man vs food there, even the regular meals are huuuge!


Looks good


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Lol not really. She was a d1ckhead anyway tbh


Lol!

Easy come, easy go...


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Looks good


I'll take you there.


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Lol!
> 
> Easy come, easy go...


Exactly queenie. You know the score.

Good girl:beer:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Exactly queenie. You know the score.
> 
> Good girl:beer:


I'm not like that! Just funny seeing how not fussed u were


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I had so much fun that day, thank you.


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> I'm not like that! Just funny seeing how not fussed u were


Oh shame. Thought we'd found some common ground there


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Oh shame. Thought we'd found some common ground there


Lol u hussy!!


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

winger said:


> I had so much fun that day, thank you.


Wow!! those are INCREDIBLE boobs.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Those are not my breasts.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Here is a pic of Kate, myself and Zara, the guy on the right, his name alludes me damn it.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

winger said:


> Here is a pic of Kate, myself and Zara, the guy on the right, his name alludes me damn it.
> 
> View attachment 139735


Haha - I'm gonna pass this to Kate


----------



## illustrious. (Jul 24, 2013)

Every time a forum plans a meet up, everyone ends up backing out in the end...


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Any meets like this are a nightmare are to arrange, as it's always too far for a large percentage, distance wise.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

winger said:


> Here is a pic of Kate, myself and Zara, the guy on the right, his name alludes me damn it.
> 
> View attachment 139735


Wasn't that TaintedSoul? Can't remember his real name lol...


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

winger said:


> Those are not my breasts.


Whosever they are,they are fantastic!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Beklet said:


> Wasn't that TaintedSoul? Can't remember his real name lol...


Sean! And yeah it looks like him!


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Learney said:


> Yeah lots of missing heads lol


Normally put up pics of me I don't, but a recent one of me in my avi it is. 

A roundtable event would be cool I think, and I might even breakout of my people-phobic bubble to show up...


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Where would it be? I'm a northerner!


----------



## Learney (Apr 19, 2006)

So am I originally Mark but thought maybe Tom's place as travelling is travelling. If it's a good day out it would be worth it, train, massive discussions, talks, BBQ etc etc then Tom can take us to his favourite Bristol haunts. There is also a place nearby does DEXA scans which am sure a few people may want.

Tom may hate the idea but hey......


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Finished up with toms favourite strip bar haha

Id get the DEXA scan, itd be some serious motivation with that booked in at the same time as some on here ha ha


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

winger said:


> Here is a pic of Kate, myself and Zara, the guy on the right, his name alludes me damn it.
> 
> View attachment 139735


That is the most god-awful hideous picture of me Steve, thanks ever so much for dragging it out again :lol:

That's Sean on the right aka @TaintedSoul



RXQueenie said:


> Haha - I'm gonna pass this to Kate


I can assure you she's seen it lol


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

winger said:


> Here is a pic of Kate, myself and Zara, the guy on the right, his name alludes me damn it.
> 
> View attachment 139735





Beklet said:


> Wasn't that TaintedSoul? Can't remember his real name lol...





RXQueenie said:


> Sean! And yeah it looks like him!





Zara-Leoni said:


> That is the most god-awful hideous picture of me Steve, thanks ever so much for dragging it out again :lol:
> 
> That's Sean on the right aka @TaintedSoul
> 
> I can assure you she's seen it lol


Yeah that was me, was a fantastic night from what I remember!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

TaintedSoul said:


> fantastic night from what I remember!


Yeah some of the remembering is a bit fuzzy :lol: :lol:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yeah some of the remembering is a bit fuzzy :lol: :lol:


I do remember having a business meeting 9am the very next day and that was extremely painful! Fast forward these days I now hang for 2 or 3 days.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Why 2 to 3? Never stop you quitter.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

TaintedSoul said:


> I do remember having a business meeting 9am the very next day and that was extremely painful! Fast forward these days I now hang for 2 or 3 days.


Ouch!!!!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

winger said:


> Why 2 to 3? Never stop you quitter.


Winger, we were out for hours after you lot of lightweights had gone home to your beds :lol:


----------

